# مجارش اعلاف الجوهري



## دالتكس الجوهري 2014 (30 مارس 2014)

مجارش اعلاف الجوهري












مجارش اعلاف شركة الجوهري تتميز بالتالي:- ---
-عمر طويل لشواكيش الطحن والغرابيل خاصة في الاقطار الصغيرة
-التصميم الفريد للجزء الدوار داخل المجرشة يضمن اداء ناعم حتي تاكل الشواكيش كما يضمن درجة حرارة منخفضة داخل غرفة الجرش
جسم الماكينة يضمن مستوي ضوضاء منخفض-
التصميم العلمي لغرفة الجرش يؤدي لمعدل مرور افضل للعلف من خلال الغربال-
التصميم المتطور للغربال يؤدي الي سهولة تغييره بامان-
الماكينة تقوم بعملية الجرش الناعم والخشن مما يحسن كفاءة الجرش-
-وحدة التحكم في الحمل تضمن توافق تغذية الخامات مع الحمل الكهربائي للماكينة وبالتالي نضمن كفاءة جرش عالية وحماية للماكينة من الحمل الزائد











كفاءة اعادة الطحن لاعلاف الاسماك تزيد بنسبة 30%
كفاءة الطحن التاعم للمواد الخام تزيد بنسبة 30%







الجوهرى للتنمية الصناعية

يمكنكم التعرف على التفاصيل الفنية للمعدات عن طريق الاتصال بنا على الارقام التاليه

002-01001160396
002-01272227795
او زيارة موقعنا الاليكتروني التالي :
www.elgohary-eg.com
او التواصل معنا عبر البريد الاليكتروني التالي :
[email protected]
وتفضلو بزيارة قناتنا على اليوتيوب
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCByaq_Q_oHWknUfqLeuZ4NQ?feature=guide

او زيارة مدونتنا
http://elgohary-eg.blogspot.com

او تشريفنا بزيارتكم الكريمه علي العنوان التالي:
كفرالشيخ - ابراج المحاربين أمام بنك اسكندرية


----------

